# posing a blucky



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am wondering what is the best way to pose a blucky? I want to make it so the joints are all stiff and not flopping around all over the place? Any easy suggestions?

Thanks:devil:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ghostess has a great how-to on using pvc to pose a blucky.

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/bluckyPVCfit.html


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks, I'll check it out.:devil:


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just hotglue em


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks Cassie. Do you have to put them in the position that you want them in first? I am assuming they are not moveable once they are glued?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey thanks for asking that scary godmom...I was just wanting to know that one myself.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with Scarefx. I did 8 of them with the PVC and they turned out awesome. They will last a lot longer that way. I had two that fell apart (the Arizona heat does that to plastic you know) but I was able to put them back together using the PVC. Plus, if you don't like the poses, you can change them. Can't do that with hotglue without using a few colorful words in the process.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I also agree with scarefx. I used pvc on four bluckys this year. I found that the only joins I had to glue were at the hips. The rest are all dry fitted and seem to hold as long as they dont have to support any weight. Make notes on the first one for the measurements, the rest will be easy. When the elbows and knees had to move I drilled a small hole in the end of each tube and attached with a nylon zip tie, leaving them a little loose so they can move around.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I really like the PVC technique but for our needs this year, hot glue worked fine and I was planning to keep the prop the way it was anyway.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Cassie7 said:


> I really like the PVC technique but for our needs this year, hot glue worked fine and I was planning to keep the prop the way it was anyway.


Cassie,

Was hot glue the way you made your Blucky that had his leg (with rat attached) stolen? I am trying to create something similar to that prop.:jol:


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, that was 95% hot glue and 5% 16ga wire. I only needed the wire to support the arm holding up the mace and to attach the hand to the mace.

On a few of the joints, I had to move the arm and leg bones to a new location to facilitate the pose. I used a stencil burner to make the new holes, popped the bones in place and hot glued them at the angle that I wanted.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

sounds do-able, thanks cassie!:jol:


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

No problem at all. It's really simple to do.

I laid wax paper on the floor under the blucky and just sat and worked on it in the comfort of my own dining room 

It helps to have an extra pair of hands when you're deciding on the position of the joints. One person to hold the blucky and leg or arm bone where and how you want it placed and the other person to mark the new hole location with a sharpie.

As to the gluing, I ran a bead over the joint and held it in place till dried (hot glue dries pretty fast). Then I flipped Blucky over and hit the other side. When that dried, I went back and did a few more coats to make a good solid join between the two plastic parts. It held very well


----------



## Drake (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned bailing wire. Just feed the wire through the holes that are already there then bend them however you want them.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Drake said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned bailing wire. Just feed the wire through the holes that are already there then bend them however you want them.


Funny that you mention that Drake. I just came across a site last night with instructions for posing a mini blucky with wire. What is bailing wire? Were can I buy it, and does it have to be a certain gauge? Thanks.:jol:


----------



## Drake (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmm, ya know I'm not really sure about gauge or where you buy the stuff. I don't think I've ever bought the stuff, it just always seems to be around. Rather strange now that I think about it. I suspect you could get it at a hardware store, or walmart type place.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, thanks Drake. I imagine any kind of wire that was thick enough to stand up but pliable enough to bend would work. I'll have to look around this weekend.:jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you have any of those cheap wire hangers from the cleaners? They're a little thicker than bailing wire, but should make for a cheap (free) substitute.


----------

